# Warm mouse....?



## bumblebee_tuna

For some reason, my Razer Diamondback mouse is always warm, ex. whenever I come back to my computer after a long absence.  I was wondering if this was normal of not; like the light/LED was making it warm?  I do have my computer OC a little without PCI/AGP locks so I was wondering if that might affect that as I have heard that you can OC mice too..........


----------



## ETSA

If it is warm inside your home it is probably just warm for that reason.


----------



## DCIScouts

The LED shouldn't be causing it to overheat, as LEDs give off very little heat.  With that said, I'm not sure what would be making it warm, unless it would be sitting out in the sun, or under some sort of light...


----------



## DCIScouts

ETSA said:


> If it is warm inside your home it is probably just warm for that reason.



Or that too...


----------



## Emperor_nero

lol yes you can over clock a mouse for all the good it will do you. 

And any way I doubt it's a big deal most electronics run a bit warm, and I don't think that OC'ing your computer will affect it at all.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I think it can't be the room because I always have a fan on in the room so usually the room is pretty chilly or at least the air is circulating........   My biggest concern is having the mouse crap out on me as it is a very expensive mouse......  (Well worth it though.....)


----------



## PohTayToez

Not sure if it would make a difference, but I think all Razers are laser mice, not optical mice.  I have a Copperhead, and I never notice that it's warm.


----------



## dmw2692004

i also have a copperhead. never warm.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

From what I know, Diamondbacks are optical........


----------



## PohTayToez

I checked... your right, it is an optical, so the LED may be the source of heat, I don't know.  My Copperhead is laser... has your Diamond back always felt warm?  If so, I'd say it probably is the lights, and if it's always been like that, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DCIScouts

How warm is the thing?  LEDs put out VERY LITTLE heat, one reason why they are used in some situations that are heat-sensitive.  So I would be highly surprised if it was the LEDs.  For example, I've had my hand directly on 25 LEDs that had been on for about 6 hours and they felt barely warmer than room temperature...  So, I would believe that there is another source of the concern, unless it really is just slightly warmer than room temp.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It feels warm enough to where it feels like someone has been using it for awhile when, apparently, no one has.......


----------



## PohTayToez

Has it been like this since you bought it?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I really can't remember, I guess not or else I would have posted this earlier........


----------



## Violent 777

Roller Ball For The Win!!!! 
jks
Anyway i agree with PohTayToez"LED may be the source of heat" thats the most probable cause. But I dont think that you should worry about it too much.


----------



## ETSA

http://ledsmagazine.com/features/2/5/8/1


----------

